# Musical Depiction of a Real Man



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Guy On A Buffalo - Episode 1 (Bears, Indians & Such) - YouTube

That's me. . .the Guy on the Buffalo. . .

Pretty tough, eh?


----------

